# Let's see your Golden grow up



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Puppy Sam











9 months old











current pic of him (taken about a month ago at 28 months old)


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Bailey 12 weeks, 6 months, 2 years.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Bossoli said:


> I thought it would be interesting to see pictures of Goldens from puppyhood through adulthood. Please post 3 pictures of your Golden(s): One from as early in your Golden's life as you have a photo of, one from adolescence and one present photo
> 
> I'll include pictures of Bradley.
> 
> (For some reason, the attachments appear out of order. The puppy picture is from his second day home, at 11 weeks old. The snow picture is from when he was 9 months old. The "smiling" picture is from last Sunday. I decided against posting one of the pictures from the piglet stage when he was 2 days old (smile)


What a sweetheart.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

2 mos., 6 mos. and just about 3


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley 3 months...
Dooley 1 year...
Dooley as a big boy...


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's Tucker at 4 weeks old (when we went to pick him out at the breeder's in August 2008)









Early last winter when he was around 4-5 months old during the very first snowfall of the season:









...and at 14-1/2 months, taken about a week ago:


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

*5 weeks*









*13 weeks*









*Current*


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sammy) @ 
8 weeks
3 months
3 months
7 months
1 year 5 months
1 year 10 months


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Bogey at 2 months, 6 months and 16 months - he still looks very much like a puppy. I'll be interested to see what he looks like at two! I'm hoping he will fill out a bit and get a LITTLE more coat. I said a little, I don't have a death wish for my vacuum. 

In his 6 month picture you can see that he was still growing into his ears!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's Skoker, our family dog.

The day we brought him home - 9 weeks old








6 months








8 months








14 months








just over 2 years (taken last weekend)


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Had to decide which to post pix of! haha
Here is my girl Gretchen! She turned 6 yrs old last week!


First day home.................









6 Months old... look at those ears! hahahah









And earlier this month


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Photo bucket not working for me..ugh!


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Thought I'd just jump in here and say all these pix are so precious!!!! 
I'm sure looking in your older files, and seeing those puppy pix have brought back a lot of memories!!!!! Some good....some bad! hahahaha


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the pictures, everyone! Each and every one is absolutely precious. Excuse me while I recover from my cuteness overdose (smile)


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo and his brother at one week (Mojo's the lighter one):










Mojo at 3 weeks when we picked him out: 










Mojo at 7 weeks, his first day home:










Mojo at 12 weeks:










Mojo at 16 weeks:










Mojo at 21 weeks:










Mojo now (almost 7 months):


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

Paxton at 10 weeks - the day we brought him home
Paxton at 6 months old
Paxton at 13 months at the beach
Paxton at 14 months on his new bed


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaaw! Great pictures everyone! I love seeing everyone's pup growing up!

Here's Molly at 2 months old! 









4 months old!









7 months old!









9 months old!









And now at 11 months old! 









:wavey:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! They are all so totally cute. I think this was a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

loving this thread - great pix everyone.

wish I could play, but I never knew my Pudden as a pup. :no:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Paxton said:


> Paxton at 14 months on his new bed


wow - that's one serious doggie bed! The Pud wants one too (though we hardly have space for another one, hah). Where did you get that thing?

oh, and Paxton is da king


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is hunter when he was a lil thing

















Here is him now



Here is my baby girl hopey











and here she is now.


----------



## depill (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I got some photos of Frosti



Frosti ( or his brother  ) around 10 days old









Frosti around a month old









Frosti and his brother Hrói around 1 and half month old


















Frosti 8 weeks coming home in the car and only wanted to be on the seat back 









Frosti just over 4 months old









Frosti and his pal Nonni near 5 month old









Frosti just over 5 months









Sorry for the picture overflow, will update this as Frosti grows older


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah over the year


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LuckoftheGold, Hope looks SO MUCH like my Holiday does now


----------



## Paxton (May 28, 2009)

Pudden said:


> wow - that's one serious doggie bed! The Pud wants one too (though we hardly have space for another one, hah). Where did you get that thing?
> 
> oh, and Paxton is da king


 
I ordered Paxtons bed from this website

http://www.mammothoutlet.ca/

I really wanted this one, but the shipping and taxes to Canada were really expensive
http://www.ohmydogsupplies.com/dog-products/giant-orthopedic-dog-bed-with-headrest.html

Sorry - maybe I should have put this in a new thread.

Love all the pics


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LuckoftheGold, Hope looks SO MUCH like my Holiday does now


 
aaawww well that is a good thing then they are both cutie pies


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi

Some beautiful dogs in those photos.

Hopefully I can attach some of Logie.

8 weeks old and saying hello to Ben









5 months old










13 months


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My signature pics are Ike from 6wks to 2years.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love this thread! I hope a lot of people post on it!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

1. Champ at about 10 weeks old?
2. About 5-6 months old
3. About 3 or 4 years old
4. Now-7 years old


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a fun thread! I love all these growing up pics.

Well, Winchester is only almost 18 weeks old, but here is a progression up until now.

8 weeks









13 weeks









17 weeks


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

here's maddison from 7 weeks to now at 18 months


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

*They grow up so fast....*

So... Here's Maya the day I met her. She was like 6 weeks. She wouldn't hold still so that's my hand kinda holding her.... 










7months









And I took this one like 3 weeks ago. She's now 1yr 9months










This 4th one is abonus, took it a week ago with my cell phone. Quality's not the bet but I just love the smile she has...


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are a few of Hoover, the first pic is the day that we brought him home(9 weeks), the last pic_ took today(2.5 yrs). The web link is of a scrapbook that I made of his first year. _
http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/pg.asp?cmd=display&layout_id=1406161


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Chloe's first year in pictures!
http://www.scrapblog.com/viewer/view...x?sbid=2215356


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

*this is sasha*

i hope they come out in the right order

first ones are at 8 wks , then 3 months ish, 6 months ish and now at just over 12 months


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

1. My fav pic of Brodie at about 12 weeks
2. Brodie at 6 months before he got his hair
3. Brodie at 5 years old acting like a kid in the snow
4. Brodie at 7 years old, wet - his favourite!!


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Cutest thread ever!!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Hoover's Momma said:


> Here are a few of Hoover, the first pic is the day that we brought him home(9 weeks), the last pic_ took today(2.5 yrs). The web link is of a scrapbook that I made of his first year. _
> http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/pg.asp?cmd=display&layout_id=1406161


Love the photo of him holding the book....


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Teddy at 8 weeks










13 weeks










18 weeks


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoover's Momma said:


> Here are a few of Hoover, the first pic is the day that we brought him home(9 weeks), the last pic_ took today(2.5 yrs). The web link is of a scrapbook that I made of his first year. _
> http://www.twopeasinabucket.com/pg.asp?cmd=display&layout_id=1406161


 Your photo album is AWSOME!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I love this thread!

The night we brought him home. All tuckered out.










That gawky, adolescent stage










All grown up


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Noey and Beccacc31! 
Hoover brought that Dummies book to me in the kitchen one day when I was cooking dinner. He swipped it off of the ottaman in the living room. It just so happened that my camera was sitting on the counter!
I love everyones pics, they make me want a little brother for Hoover! Maybe a Dyson?!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love this thread!

Mira: 8 Weeks, 16 Weeks, 17 Months (few months ago)


----------

